# DAYTON 13X7 100 SPOKE KNOCKOFFS



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

I HAVE A SET OF 13X7 100 SPOKE DAYTON WIRE WHEELS FOR SALE 
THEY HAVE THE ADAPTERS AND WRENCH AND BULLETS ''''

SHOOT SOME SERIOUS OFFERS ''''

HIGHEST REASONABLE OFFER GETS THEM


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

ANOTHER PIC


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

lets see some more pix :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Aug 13 2008, 01:37 AM~11330571
> *lets see some more pix :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


what more pix do u wanna see ?


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammin64_@Aug 12 2008, 11:45 PM~11331007
> *what more pix do u wanna see ?
> *


stamp pics. :biggrin:


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Aug 13 2008, 03:30 AM~11331191
> *stamp pics. :biggrin:
> *



ill see if i can take some pics of the stamp


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

i have one offer at $500.00


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammin64_@Aug 13 2008, 05:28 PM~11336831
> *ill see if i can take some pics of the stamp
> 
> 
> *


  

will you ship?


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Aug 14 2008, 01:26 AM~11339687
> *
> 
> will you ship?
> *



yes i will ship them if needed '''


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

here are a couple pics of the stamp


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

So does my $500 take it?


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 15 2008, 01:11 PM~11351543
> *So does my $500 take it?
> *



cant let them go that cheap homie

if they dont sell they are gonna go on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slammin64_@Aug 15 2008, 06:40 PM~11354741
> *cant let them go that cheap homie
> 
> if they dont sell they are gonna go on ebay  :biggrin:
> *


So highest offer doesn't get them then??? I think I'm the highest offer.


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 16 2008, 04:35 AM~11357736
> *So highest offer doesn't get them then??? I think I'm the highest offer.
> *



your actually the only offer 

if you want some spokes for 500.00 get u some of them chinas


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

how many of the wheels have curb rash?


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 16 2008, 09:07 AM~11357954
> *how many of the wheels have curb rash?
> *



JUST THE ONE U SEE IN THE PIC !!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

:biggrin: i got 600 for them


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 16 2008, 12:40 PM~11358535
> *:biggrin: i got 600 for them
> *



ttt


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

bump


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slammin64_@Aug 18 2008, 12:55 AM~11369737
> *bump
> *


can you show a picture of all the wheels together to show the condition?


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

Here are some more pics


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammin64_@Aug 16 2008, 05:50 AM~11357885
> *your actually the only offer
> 
> if you want some spokes for 500.00  get u some of them chinas
> *


You can get used daytons all day for 500. let alone 100 spokes.... If they were 72's or 88's thats different. but 100's really dont bring that much cash. And theres no comparison to chinas. you can get those all day for 300 with tires and accys new. 600 looks like a buyer to me.


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 19 2008, 06:58 PM~11385064
> *You can get used daytons all day for 500. let alone 100 spokes.... If they were 72's or 88's thats different. but 100's really dont bring that much cash. And theres no comparison to chinas. you can get those all day for 300 with tires and accys new. 600 looks like a buyer to me.
> *



if you can get chinas for 300.00 with tires and the accys new thats a steal 

because if you do see them at 300 your gonna pay another 250 for shipping even if you
do live in the same town as the rims you are trying to buy ''

we will see what happens 
this isnt the only place i have them for sale
if they dont sell i will keep them ''


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 19 2008, 06:58 PM~11385064
> *You can get used daytons all day for 500. let alone 100 spokes.... If they were 72's or 88's thats different. but 100's really dont bring that much cash. And theres no comparison to chinas. you can get those all day for 300 with tires and accys new. 600 looks like a buyer to me.
> *



YOU KNOW WHAT I JUST COUNTED THE SPOKES AND THESE ARE 88 SPOKES''''

I ALWAYS ASSUMED THAT THESE WERE 100 SPOKES AND NEVER ACTUALLY COUNTED

((((((((COUNT THE SPOKES IN THE PICTURES)))))))) 

THEY ARE 88"S :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

It looks like they have been curbed by the pics.


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 20 2008, 06:51 AM~11391122
> *It looks like they have been curbed by the pics.
> *



there is one rim that has a curb mark 
and another rim looks like it might have lightly brushed something ''''

i will try to have the other 2 tires taken off the rims 
and then i will clean them up and try to take a closeup pic of
each rim so the buyer knows exactly what they are getting 

in person the rims look pretty good 
thats why i was kinda hoping for a locale buyer
so they could see these and then decide if they want them


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

88's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: just counted em. :biggrin:


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 20 2008, 12:42 PM~11392420
> *88's  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  just counted em. :biggrin:
> *



hey homie 

if you wouldnt have said anything i never would have even bothered counting them :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 19 2008, 03:58 PM~11385064
> *You can get used daytons all day for 500. let alone 100 spokes.... If they were 72's or 88's thats different. but 100's really dont bring that much cash. And theres no comparison to chinas. you can get those all day for 300 with tires and accys new. 600 looks like a buyer to me.
> *



plus them knock offs are ugly as fuck and probably not dayton new knock offs go for 200-250


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slammin64_@Aug 20 2008, 09:57 AM~11391770
> *there is one rim that has a curb mark
> and another rim looks like it might have lightly brushed something ''''
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm not trying to block the sale just wanted to put that out there so no one thinks they are getting a mint set and then complain and start a bunch of shit on here.


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Aug 20 2008, 10:49 PM~11397663
> *plus them knock offs are ugly as fuck and probably not dayton new knock offs go for 200-250
> *


the knockoffs came with the rims when i bought them 

i dont like the bullets either 

2 wings here


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 21 2008, 06:56 AM~11400608
> *Yeah I'm not trying to block the sale just wanted to put that out there so no one thinks they are getting a mint set and then complain and start a bunch of shit on here.
> *



thats the reason i put so many pics on here 
so that way it wouldnt happen 

these are used but they still look real good ''

but no they are not showroom/mint


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

well they are some clean ass dailys good luck nikka


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Aug 21 2008, 01:48 PM~11402488
> *well they are some clean ass dailys good luck nikka
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slammin64_@Aug 13 2008, 02:17 AM~11328858
> *ANOTHER PIC
> 
> 
> ...


i see alot of curb marks stay off them cornerz fool :biggrin:


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Aug 21 2008, 09:27 PM~11406400
> *i see alot of curb marks stay off them cornerz fool :biggrin:
> *


the bad part is i aint even got to roll on these yet ''''

they was like that when i bought em

shit when i drive i park 3 feet away from the curb and pull gansta turns like im gonna bust a U TURN 

i would beat my own ass if i curbed a D


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slammin64_@Aug 22 2008, 12:33 AM~11406468
> *the bad part is i aint even got to roll on these yet ''''
> 
> they was like that when i bought em
> ...


x2


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

take the $500 homie is offering.....cuz anymore than that would be uncivilized... :biggrin: .especially curb checks/scratches/missing tires and what looks like china knock offs......


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

take the other tires off i'll give u 550 and ship them to me and i'll pay for the shipping here hit me up if u like


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 22 2008, 04:32 PM~11412902
> *take the other tires off i'll give u 550 and ship them to me and i'll pay for the shipping here hit me up if u like
> *



i take it you didnt see the offer for $600.00 from lowlyfe ?


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

i got these offers and i sent PM's and no replies!!!!

any serious buyers?

send me a pm 

lets deal'''''


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

THE RIMS ARE ON EBAY '''' 

THEY HAVE A BUY NOW OPTION 

OR BEST OFFER OPTION


----------

